# Amaretto Sweet Potatoes



## kansasgirl (Nov 2, 2004)

This is so fantastic for the holidays. Audeo made me think of it on another post. For those who do not care for liquor, just use 1/4 c milk in place of the Amaretto.

Amaretto Sweet Potatoes
6 c Grated sweet potatoes
2 1/4 c Milk
1/3 c Amaretto liquor
3 Eggs, slightly beaten
1 c Light brown sugar
2 ts Cinnamon, ground
2 ts Vanilla
1/2 c Almonds, chopped, lightly toasted
2 ts Orange Peel, grated
2 tb Butter, in pieces 

Preheat oven to 300F
1.In bowl, combine sweet potatoes, milk, liquor, eggs, sugar, cinnamon and vanilla. Blend well. Stir in almonds and orange peel. 
2.Spoon into buttered 2 quart shallow baking dish. Dot with butter pieces. Bake for 1 1/2 hours or until casserole is set. Serve hot.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 2, 2004)

You know, it's moments like this one that I rue a family that doesn't like sweet potatoes as I do....  

Darn, but this look sooo good, kansasgirl!  Amaretto is one of the very few liqueurs I can stand....comes in a second to Godiva....!

PS:  Have you ever made Godiva's chocolate cake???  OMG!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 2, 2004)

Uh -oh - you're giving my maple/bourbon sweet potatoes a run for their money here!

Audeo, you can come to my house for sweet potatoes any time you like!  We love 'em here!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 5, 2004)

Kansasgirl, I will try it.  I tried this with Jack Daniels, it was very good.

'Ol No. 7 Yams 
Recipe courtesy Paula Deen 

4 large sweet potatoes 
3 cups water 
1 1/2 cups brown sugar 
4 tablespoons butter 
1 (3 to 4-inch) cinnamon stick 
1/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg 
1/3 cup bourbon (recommended: No. 7 Jack Daniels) 
1 long strip orange peel

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. 
Wash and dry sweet potatoes and bake for 1 hour or until potatoes are soft to the touch. Remove from the oven and let cool slightly then remove skin from potatoes. Reduce oven temperature to 350 degrees F. While the potatoes are baking, combine remaining ingredients in a saucepan. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat and simmer for 30 to 45 minutes until sauce is slightly thickened. Slice the potatoes 1/2-inch thick into a medium casserole dish. Pour syrup over them and return to the oven and bake for approximately 30 minutes.


----------

